# Very Strange Symptoms



## Agro (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello, I am a long time sufferer of DP/DR and Anxiety (10 Years). I have been spending a lot of time researching symptoms that I can relate with, and for the most part I have found similar people on this site . But I was wondering if anybody at all has the following Symptoms:

- Once a day or so, I get an intense feeling of another beautiful world. Where I feel at home, and so content. The world is usually some distant secluded place with some sort of architecture that I would live in eg: Lighthouse, Cottage, etc..

This doesn't really bother me, I just find it really strange and confusing.

- Recently I have been getting these "Stabs" of emotions. They only last approximately 1-2 seconds. They almost feel like the concussion from an explosion.

Anyways Im just wondering if anyone else is dealing with these symptoms. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure what you mean, but I often find myself in a different world that I "travel" to.


----------



## Agro (Mar 10, 2013)

Can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

I referred to the "another beautiful world" thing. Sometimes I too feel like I am in this kind of world. It´s like fluctuating between the normal world/derealisation world/dream world. The dream world can be lovely or sometimes nightmarish (like derealisation can be).


----------

